# Mi estancia en Chiclayo



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Chiclayo:










Una calle de Chiclayo, desde el antiguo VW de mi tia.










Al salir de casa de mi Abuela, en Santa Victoria, te encontrabas con este cruce.










El famoso ovalo de Chiclayo. a Una calle de casa de mi abuela.










Desde este grifo, se puede ver el gym aquatica.










Mototaxis, al lado del colegio bruning.



















Las musas.










un bonito convento.










El mercado modelo.










En el aniversario de mis padres, en un restaurante de chiclayo.










El ovalo desde otra calle.










Por el mercado modelo.










Una calle de Chiclayo.










La catedral de la plaza de armas de Chiclayo.










Vogani, el nuevo centro comercial.










Segun mi madre esta casa ahora pertenece a la municipalidad, y en ella hacen actividades.










Típica calle Chiclayana del centro.










En esta esquina, encima de este local pase mis vacaciones, en Chiclayo, en la zona de Santa victoria, a una cuadra del ovalo.










Mis padres, en la plaza de enfrente del centro comercial Vogani

Mañana pongo fotos de Pimentel, de algunos pueblecitos, y de la amazonia Peruana.

salu2


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por el recorrido! Chiclayo no me parece bella, pero de hecho cuenta con varios lugares interesantes, como las plazitas, el centro comercial Vogani, la Casa de La Cultura, etc.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No se ve muy bien Chiclayo en esas fotos, pero gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Hay mejores zonas de la ciudad,la zona del Gran Hotel,la av.balta etc.Pero en si Chiclayo no es una ciudad muy bonita.Gracias igual por mostrar las fotos.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Yo tambien conozco Chiclayo, no quiero que se malinterpreten mis palabras pero me parece una ciudad que roza con lo feito urbanisticamente, eso si su desarrollo comercial es inegable. y claro la Av Balta y el Gran Hotel son buenas zonas que faltaron en este thread, igual GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOS


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Esas pistas necesitan ser reparadas y esa calle con los ambulantes... deberian sacarlos.. botarlos d ese lugar.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pues... que puedo decir.. no son las mejores zonas de Chiclayo, como toda ciudad tiene su parte fea, en fin gracias por las pics


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhh pero bueno, Chiclayo no todo puede ser super bonito, como toda ciudad debe tener sus zonas que no son tan turìsticas..

Pero el fotógrafo se ha aplicado para poder mostrarnos algo mas de esta ciudad. 

Gracias y espero ver pronto los otros threads..

Eres mitad Chiclayano y mitad español????


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

jajaja


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

jsjsjsjsjsjs mercados leonardo ortiz, o el barrio de mal vivir peligroso de san san antonio, casi ponian atusparias, o el matadero de cerdos jajaja pucha si pusiera zonas de otras ciudades de mercados zonas de mal vivir, pues estariamos a la par enfocando intencionalmente ladrillo jejjeje este foro es bien chistoso,


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las zonas principales de una ciudad que visitan los turistas son las zonas más céntricas, no los barrios residenciales.

Las zonas céntricas y más comerciales son las que deben lucir bien. 

La zona del Paseo de las Musas es una zona céntrica y supuestamente turística. Esa zona debería lucir mucho mejor.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Gracias por tu esfuerzo fotográfico, Naoj. Nos has mostrado uno de los muchos rostros de Chiclayo. Con éste, y con otros threads que hemos visto sobre la ciudad, nos vamos haciendo una idea más integral de la misma.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

*linda toma del centro comercial !*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jaimito said:


> Yo tambien conozco Chiclayo, no quiero que se malinterpreten mis palabras pero me parece una ciudad que roza con lo feito urbanisticamente, eso si su desarrollo comercial es inegable. y claro la Av Balta y el Gran Hotel son buenas zonas que faltaron en este thread, igual GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOS


Como varias ciudades del norte... aunque mejor dicho, como varias ciudades en todo el país


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Estan bonitas la fotos...y bueno se muestra distintas vistas de la ciudad.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Esas mototaxis estan en todos lados. Eso si , me gustaron las fotos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

seria interesante si algun chiclayano le saca mas fotos al cc vogani por dentro.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Algunas fotos no muestran partes muy bonitas de Chiclayo, pero igual gracias x las fotos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me acuerdo muy bien de ese gimnasio Aquatica, ahi fuí cuando estuvé en Chiclayo. La verdad que estoy de acuerdo, con le que varios foristas han dicho sobre Chiclayo, que no es una de las ciudades mas atractivas del Perú. Sin embargo hay lugares bastante interesantes e importantes para el turismo muy cerca a la ciudad. Es cierto igualmente que es bastante comercial y su gente es muy simpatica y generosa, o sea que ahi esta el detalle del futuro de la ciudad, que la propia gente Chiclayana demande y exiga de sus gobernantes lo que quieren que sea su ciudad en un futuro muy cercano.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Este thread muestra practicamente todas las caras de Chiclayo juntas, no se porque se alarman todos... como si fuera la unica ciudad peruana con esos problemas.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Un thread muy honesto*

Creo que Chiclayo tiene su particular encanto y Naoj lo ha mostrado de la manera más natural... pasa que algunos foristas sólo muestran "lo bonito" y se hacen los desentendidos de algunas callecitas no muy atractivas de sus ciudades...en el caso de Naoj,me gusta su espontaneidad,su naturalidad para mostrar "sin maquillaje" como es Chiclayo...
De todos modos,es bueno recordar que su principal avenida céntrica es bastante bonita :


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Todas esas fotos son de un dia posterior a una lluvia torrencial, se nota en el cielo oscuro y las veredas y pistas algunas con agua como siempre queda despues de una lluvia algo desmejorado por el entorno y de barro , se ve algo grisaceo en las fotos, siempre una foto se mostrara diferente en un dia soleado comparado despues de una lluvia del fenomeno,por ejemplo yo tengo una foto del ovalo soleado y se ve mucho mejor de lo que se ve ahi despues de una lluvia, al igual las musas algunas no se ven nada mal otras sin embargo de admirar que no le "chorearon" la camara digital en la zona de san antonio que de por si es peligrosa pero comparadas con otras zonas de otras ciudades peligrosas san antonio se ve rey.
san antonio


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Si, hay mejores sitios en Chiclayo, la zona del ovalo, y la de Santa victoria es de las más bonitas, tambien visite mucho el Real Plaza, pero no lo hize fotos, no estuve todo el dia con la camara en la mano.
Esta tarde subo las de pimentel.
salu2


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos naoj, yo viví en chiclayo cerca de un año, a espaldas de ese grifo que muestras y la verdad tus fotos me han traido muchos bonitos recuerdos. gracias!!.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> Creo que Chiclayo tiene su particular encanto y Naoj lo ha mostrado de la manera más natural... pasa que algunos foristas sólo muestran "lo bonito" y se hacen los desentendidos de algunas callecitas no muy atractivas de sus ciudades...en el caso de Naoj,me gusta su espontaneidad,su naturalidad para mostrar "sin maquillaje" como es Chiclayo...


Me gusta tu apreciación mapamundista.


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Me gusta tu apreciación mapamundista.


y creo q es el unico comentario civilizado y coherente


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Wenas, intentare mañana subir las fotos de pimentel.
salu2


----------



## |dAb| (Feb 17, 2007)

Interesantes las tomas de la ciudad de Chiclayo...aclaro que actualmente ha cambiado algo el panorama sobre todo en las fotos donde se muestra la municipalidad, despues de incendio en el 2006.

Como muchas ciudades del Perú, podemos encontrar los marcados rasgos de la desigualdad social. Existen muchos lugares turísticos para visitar, asi como disfrutar de su gastronomía que es es muy reconocida.


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

Estuve el año pasado en Chiclayo y realmente me sorprendi porque se nota el progreso. Los recuerdos que tenia de Chiclayo (solia ir mucho de niño) era una ciudad super desordenada llena de calles de tierra no asfaltadas...esto a cambiado y me alegro por Chiclayo...ese parque de las Musas me parece un monumento al mal gusto!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> seria interesante si algun chiclayano le saca mas fotos al cc vogani por dentro.


La verdad que tambien me da curiosidad por ver el interior de este lugar. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

De Chiclayo me encanta su zona centrica, tiene aires de mucha tranquilidad aparte de ser una plaza pequeña. Su iglesia o catedral me gusta, y es lo que mas me gusta de la ciudad, sobretodo su decorado interior...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno me parece la típica ciudad peruana, y sin duda Chiclayo progresa cada día, ojalá lo siga haciendo.

Esperamos las fotos de Pimentel.


----------



## damnboi24 (Sep 19, 2009)

q lindo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y nunca llegaron las fotos de Pimentel.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yo que creia que una ciudad se veia mas bonita despues de una buena lluvia


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

El Bajopontino said:


> Y nunca llegaron las fotos de Pimentel.


casi 3 años i naa :lol:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Y las fotos de Pimentel jajaja


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

No le veo mal intención en las tomas, Yo vivi muchos meses en Chiclayo y asi es como se la muestra, por supuesto que tiene urbanizaciones residenciales bonitas pero en general asi es... como dicen todas las ciudades tiene sus partes feas... lo más bacan de Chiclayo es su comida y sus mujeres hermozas...:nuts:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*he visto x fotos Chiclayo tiene mucho mototaxi??? estan x toda la ciudad o solo hacen ciertos recorridos?*


----------

